# Rockford RFX8240, PPI DCX 730, Seas 27TFFNC/G, Seas G18RNX, IDQ 10, Arc XXK 5150



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

First of all, I consider myself a newbie new to active setups and actually car audio itself :blush:. My opinions are not going to be very technical, but I will tell you how I feel everything performed. This is my first active 2-way frontstage and I picked all the equipment used based on extensive research, personal opinions, and by asking questions. I came from an Eclipse CD8454, Rainbow SLC 265 components, ID OEM 12, and Next VRz 4.400. There is really no A/B comparision, but I still refer to the previous setup because I feel there are differences. Please feel free to ask any questions

*Rockford Fosgate RFX-8240*
This HU was a rebadged Denon built and designed unit. I think it looks really classy and refined and it feels really well made. Metal volume knob, stable buttons, and Denon-made need I say more  . Its a no frills deck with only SQ in mind, dead head (no internal amp) and two 2v pre-outs. It sounds very "clean" and I only use as a CD transport and the radio. The only grip about it is that I takes a little long to read CDs, but just as long as my Eclipse CD8454 (I guess stock i just faster). As far as sound is concern I think that the RFX8240 sounds a tad better than the CD8454, but take it with a grain of salt because it might be all in my head.

*PPI DCX-730*
This was considered "the deal of the year" DSP and I would totally have to agree. It can basically has everything EQ, crossovers, time alignment, and level matching independently on every one of its six channels. I cant really contribute to its affect on sound because I have not heard any, but its use and versitility is irreplacable price/performance wise. You can change anything and everything on the fly, compare different setting using the presets, and mute channels to hear specific drivers. The only problem I had was with a slight noise with the high sensitivity settings, I had to bring the sensitivity down to -13 on the tweets and -11 on the mids. 

*Seas 27TFFNC/G Textile Neo*
I wanted a compact tweet to fit in my slightly modified OEM location. I decided on this tweeter based on the ability to be crossed fairly low to blend with my midbass in my 2-way system. This is the best tweeter that I have heard compared to all the mid-level mainstream car audio brands. They are very clear and smooth sounding at the same time. I dont get any straining from them at high volumes and dont get harsh at all. I tested them on all kinds of music and found no weaknesses. They ability to be crossed low enable seamless blending with my mids. I didnt have any problems with the leads like other members have described, but i think Seas could have designed them better. They were HP 2500Hz @ 12db using Butterworth crossovers.

*Seas G18RNX*
The built quality of these are great and feel very sturdy in your hands and are pretty heave too. I really love these mids, I think they sound great and provide to right amount of midrange and midbass for me. I listen to mainly R&B, jazz, and some alternative. The midbass is great at high volumes, but i noticed that the midrange can get a little lost at times (but only very very slightly). They keep up with the music very well and didnt sound muddy at all. Too bad there only a few left at Solen.ca so you better hurry  These were LP 2250hz @ 24db using Butterworth crossovers

*Image Dynamics IDQ 10*
I wanted a subwoofer with great SQ and work in small enclosures. The IDQ was the one since its regarded as one of the best SQ woofers price/performance wise. It keeps up with fast paced drumbeats and can get surprising low for a 10in and sound great doing it all. It blends very well with the frontstage, so well that my dad was wondering where I put the subwoofer since he couldnt see it but I sounded right in front of him . The IDQ 10 is in a net 0.5 cu ft sealed box lightly stuffed with polyfil. It is LP 63Hz @ 24db using Butterworth crossovers.

*Arc Audio XXK 5150*
I wanted an all-in-one amp solution to make most of the available space that could power the whole system, looking for a 5 channel. I decided on the Arc Audio XXK 5150 based on the reviews on the XXK series and how cleanly the power output was as well as how underrated they were. Surprisingly, this little amp powered my whole system effortlessly. Rated power of ~25W @8ohms to tweets, ~25 @8ohms to mids, and ~210 @2ohms to sub, but the gains are set minimally so I really think they are recieving less than that. I couldnt be more happy with the performance of the 5150 especially for the size. Its built-in crossovers are good enough to run a whole 3-way active setup if you dont have an external one. I would pick up another one of these in a heartbeat just for the hell of it  

*Conclusion*
I am very very happy with my first 3-way active setup especially since the EQ is set to flat  . The tweeter and midbass blends seamlessly and the sub integrates with the frontstage perfectly. The center channel is dead on (to me at least) using the time alignment by ear. The soundstage is a little low due to OEM mounting locations, but with a little tuning its right above the dash and its sound great. I thank all the members that have helped me in this adventure...you know who you are  

Here are some install pics....Enjoy!!!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> The only problem I had was with a slight noise with the high sensitivity settings, I had to bring the sensitivity down to -13 on the tweets and -11 on the mids.


Did you mean you brought the volume down by those levels?? What do you have the sensitivity settings at?? 

Nice review on some very commonly run equipment.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I think I meant those were the sensitivity settings I set them at. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> I think I meant those were the sensitivity settings I set them at. Thanks for the compliment


Oh so you used the HU to attenuate the db levels down -11 and -13?? Because the sensitivity on the PPI is in volts. It starts at mute and then goes from 11.857v, 11.194v.....up to 1.00v. I have mine set at like 9.9v and don't have any noise. Just thought that an adjustment here might help if you have the sensitivity set too high. But if you have it under control it's all good I guess.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Its sound good to me now, but maybe i will play around with it later. Thanks for the advice


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Oh so you used the HU to attenuate the db levels down -11 and -13?? Because the sensitivity on the PPI is in volts.


there is also a setting on the 730 called volume. it defaults at 0dB and goes down from there. I get hiss in my right front channel when it's higher than -11dB or -12dB.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> there is also a setting on the 730 called volume. it defaults at 0dB and goes down from there. I get hiss in my right front channel when it's higher than -11dB or -12dB.


Interesting. What is the sensitivity set at? Also, what are your amp gains set at?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Interesting. What is the sensitivity set at? Also, what are your amp gains set at?


2.whatever since God forbid PPI use round numbers and the gains were flat. It could be the amp as well since the right side has always seemed a tad louder to me. could be the angle of the kicks making that side seem louder. i recently kicked the gains up a tad for stuff like classical but the hiss was there before. it may have even been there before the PPI. i'll take it out of the loop and see.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

just decrease the sensitivity on the PPI for either the front, rear, or sub depending on what you designated your drivers to and which drivers are making the noise


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Just wanted to add that my girlfriend actually noticed a huge difference in sound compared to my previous setup when I saw here today  She thought that the Eclipse CD8454, Rainbow SLC 265, and Next amps sounded like stock  compare to the NEW setup.



B-Squad said:


> Interesting. What is the sensitivity set at? Also, what are your amp gains set at?


Oh yea...its not the sensitivity its the "volume" on the PPI that was adjusted. Sorry about the confusion


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm very impressed with the choice of gear you selected. It's well taught out.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I really appreciate the nice comments and your system looks great too. Im switching out the HU to either a RFX-8250 or Nakamichi MB-100 which are on teh way, and the other will go to my Dad (merry christmas ) Looking forward to getting a DIYMA 12 too


----------

